# Fish 'n Chips



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sliced a few potatoes and made some Tatonka Dust seasoned potato chips with a Pampered Chef Microwave Potato Chip Maker.


-----

Then took some walleye fillets and lightly tossed them in corn starch and then dipped them in a Buffalo Wing beer batter.

Walleye fillet on a meat hook being dipped in the beer batter.


-----

Frying up in oil in a cast iron pan on the grill.


-----

First batch hot off the grill...


-----

Fish 'n chips served with a tartar dipping sauce and a cold one.


-----

The walleye and potato chips were excellent!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very Nice indeed....


----------

